# IGF-lr3 and bruising



## 702muscleboy (Jul 6, 2012)

So, I get the worst and most painful bruises from the LR3, I am doing 100 mcg's post train 5x a week on work out days. Reconstituted with 1cc AA and 1cc bac water...is it really necessary to reconstitute it with AA as I thinking the AA is causing the bruising. Any thoughts? I have tried both sub q and IM.


----------

